# HOW THE NREMT EXAM WORKS. Interview with Dr. Gregg Margolis, PhD, NREMT-P



## jfz6 (Jun 2, 2009)

This is how the exam works and is graded period.

This guy is the associate director of the NREMT and is one of the top people who was responsible for moving the exam from paper to computer.

You most likely have iTunes so follow this link which should open iTunes automatically.

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=295088904

Click on " The EMS Professional Authorized Transmissions " Podcast. Podcast #13 aired on July, 8, 2008 and is called " Talking with the NREMT."

In this podcast Dr. Margolis explains in detail exactly how the testing works.

I hopes this helps to clear up some of the rumors floating around.


----------



## daughertyemta (Jun 2, 2009)

This is very good.  Thank you for posting this and finding this!  I take the NR in 2 days and it eases my mind a little.


----------



## jfz6 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you I hope it helps. I keep seeing everyone guessing about how the test works, how it is graded, how to know if you passed or failed, etc.

I think that everyone getting ready to take the test should listen to the podcast to get a better understanding of how the testing really works before going taking it especially due to the fact that the information is coming from the mouth of someone who helped to format the test. Dr. Margolis even gives a few pointers for reading the questions.

I take no credit in the info. iTunes has a plethora of podcasts from EMS radio shows to free continuing education. I do not learn well in the academic setting so any kind of audio visual helps me out a lot.

I take the test in about 13 hours!!! I feel like I know my stuff but I have been sick for the past three weeks and I wished I had rescheduled. I guess if I can pass it sick then I really know my stuff but cramming the night before has me worried and going to take the test sick in not the best state of mind really isn't a good idea. I guess if I fail I will really know what to expect if I have to retake it.

Good luck Daughertyemta!!! Wish me luck as well!!
BSI Scene Safety SABC, etc.
J.


----------



## chad bullock (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting that link, I am taking my EMTB NREMT in 2 days and it was a help understanding what I am walking into. I can't say it comforted me when he said usually everyone misses about half of the questions, and what matters is the level of questions answered correctly. I understand it, but I don't like missing too many. I suppose I better get used to the idea real quick.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 7, 2009)

Well if you can miss half, I wonder if the folks taking the USMLE get to do the same.


----------



## bstone (Jun 8, 2009)

The USMLE is curved which is why it takes months to get the results. My roomie just went through it.


----------



## KillTank (Jun 8, 2009)

awesome! thanks for the post!


----------

